
Show HN: Cointabb - biotin50
https://cointabb.com/
======
shpongled
This looks like a direct ripoff of
[https://coinmarketcap.com/](https://coinmarketcap.com/)

~~~
biotin50
Hi shpongled, we make it clear on the site that all the data is from CMC. In
fact, there are several links on each coin page pointing to CMC for more
detailed info :)

~~~
jamiegreen
What was your motivation for creating such a similar site? How do you see
yours as different? Not criticising, just curious.

~~~
biotin50
Thanks for the question jamie. There are several features like bookmarking,
advanced search/filtering, better night mode, better mobile support that are
not available on CMC.

------
goomp
This also looks a lot like [https://coinlib.io/](https://coinlib.io/). What
differentiates this from the other CMC clones out there?

~~~
biotin50
Wow, coinlib.io looks really good. It's a lot more advanced and it looks like
they do live updates without refreshing the page.

~~~
deft
coinlib is about a million times better than CMC. No offense to your site at
all, but CMC is just terrible to use. Your site makes it somewhat better as it
seems to load faster. I hope coinlib grows and takes over the role CMC has
because it is clearly a better application.

------
dav-id
For those looking for cryptocurrency news I've been working on ThinkLiberte
over the past several months:
[https://www.thinkliberte.com/hub/cryptocurrency](https://www.thinkliberte.com/hub/cryptocurrency)

------
eljimmy
It's more pleasant on the eyes than CMC, but I'm not sure if that's just
because CMC is blanketed with ads and this isn't.

------
timbowhite
Sorry to hijack - I launched a similar site last week. It has a few more data
points:

[https://cryptoli.st/](https://cryptoli.st/)

I like your site's "favorites" functionality. Maybe make the favorited coins
persistent via a unique URL or user login?

~~~
biotin50
Wow, cryptoli.st looks really good Tim. It's really fun playing around with
the filtering options. When did you launch?

------
vrbelli
Personally prefer [https://coincall.io](https://coincall.io)

~~~
biotin50
Awesome site. The design is super clean and very fast on mobile too.

------
srhngpr
I personally prefer Live Coin Watch. It allows ME to select whether I want the
Korean Markets to be included or not, in addition to a host of other options.

[https://www.livecoinwatch.com/](https://www.livecoinwatch.com/)

------
connorelsea
Nice night mode, but it shouldn't be hidden at the bottom

~~~
abhiminator
I second this. Loved the overall UI, but the 'Night Mode' placement could have
been better -- I'd personally prefer for it to be there right next to the
currency converter drop-down on the top right corner.

------
Geee
There's quite a bit of controversy about Coinmarketcap manipulating prices by
presenting false data, so it might be advisable not to use it or its data.

------
jonnismash
Hey this looks really great, any plans for an API or already have one?
Couldn't look at the site for too long sorry if it's an obvious answer.

------
utellme
Why people should switch from coinmarketcap to your site?

------
djangowithme
Whats the point of this? Looks like a mirror of cmc.

~~~
biotin50
Hi djangowithme, thanks for the comment. There are several features like
bookmarking/favorites, advanced search, better night mode, better mobile
support that are not available on CMC.

------
biotin50
Hi HN, let me know if you have any feedback on the site. I plan on adding more
Fiat currency conversion in the near future.

------
paradite
Nice UI and very mobile friendly. Has a vibe of old style jQuery UI but feels
modern at the same time.

------
Stjerrild
Coincall.io is that fastest and most simple portfolio tracker imo.

------
handbanana
Took upwards of 10 seconds to load data for bitcoin. Looks nice, though

~~~
biotin50
Hi handbanana, was that to load the graph or the actual page? Thanks for the
feedback!

~~~
handbanana
The actual page. Before that, there was just a spinner in the top left. This
was using Opera 48

------
guiomie
What is the logic used for the 'Trending' section?

~~~
biotin50
Hi guiomie, the trending section is sorted by the 24 hour change, labeled "24h
%".

------
o_____________o
What's different about this?

------
jtcookie
Nice touch with the background linear-gradient. Other than that there's no
significant difference.

------
piahoo
looks like prettier version of coinmarketcap

------
arcaster
Can we start flagging this kind of garbage soon?...

~~~
dang
This breaks both the site guidelines and the Show HN guidelines. Please don't.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

